# Latin



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

I would like to start Latin next year. Does anyone us a curriculum for latin and if so what do you use? If you don't use a curriculum...what do you use?

Thanks for any help!

Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------



## celticfarmgal (Feb 25, 2008)

to accompany your curriculum I reccommend this site its a free penpal type language exchange http://www.polyglot-learn-language.com/


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I use Latina Christiana, only because that was the only thing available when we started. I plan to change with my younger kids. 
*Lively Latin*,* Latin for Children*, and Also *Minimus; starting out in Latin* are the ones in the running for replacement programs in my home.

Cindyc.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have prima latina and latina christian 1 that I would like to sell. teachers manuals included, but no CD's. make offer


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

We used Rosetta Stone Latin. She is not using it now, so I have it for sale if interested.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not a home-schooler, but I have studied languages my whole life. 

One of the best Latin books I know is Lingua Latina by Hans H Orberg.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Whichever program you intent to use, BEGIN with a book called "English From the Roots Up". It teaches 100 of the basic root words for Latin and Greek, and makes the study of Latin about 1000% easier.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Whichever program you intent to use, BEGIN with a book called "English From the Roots Up". It teaches 100 of the basic root words for Latin and Greek, and makes the study of Latin about 1000% easier.


Since I asked about Latin a long time ago and you replied with this suggestion, I have since found several families who use/used "English From the Roots Up" and absolutely LOVED it. I'm not interested having them learn Latin thoroughly as a typical "foreign language" course (at least not at this point, although that could change), but I think "Roots" will meet my goals for my children in Latin. I'm going to start there! 

Jenny
Frontier Freedom


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

Forgot I even posted this question...lol! Thanks for all the replies. For those that have programs they are selling, give me some time to check them out and I'll let you know. I will definately be checking out English From the Roots Up! Thanks again!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Jenny -- English From the Roots Up made our study of latin so much easier, I push it at conferences, and people think I'm selling it :blush: (I'm not  ) It really is one of the best starter resources out there!

Tracy


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I believe you.  I think a post here from you about it was the first time I heard about it. I've since "met" other moms from local groups who love it just as much. Some started with other programs because they wanted a complete Latin program for their children, but they just didn't work well. Then they found English From the Roots Up and it turned things around, and improved their reading/vocabulary greatly. After reading about it, it looks similar to the way I learned in school. They didn't call it a separate Latin class, but it was a lot like the Roots program. That method really sticks. I still use it to figure out words I've never seen before. 

Keep pushing it. I'm keeping my eyes out for a good buy on it so I'll have it when my boys are old enough (about 2 or three years away, but that's one book I KNOW I want. 

Jenny


----------

